# Super rain mist system



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

does anyone have one? i want to create a mist for my PDF enclosure. i was going to buy this but then thought....could i not just buy the "spray nozzles" and attach them to a normal pipe attached to a normal pump?
it seems like such a simply idea, thought id try it before i spent all that money on the system.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

www.juwelspray.nl there aint no finer misting system on the market my friend.


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

its a dead link mate


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

crazysnakedude said:


> does anyone have one? i want to create a mist for my PDF enclosure. i was going to buy this but then thought....could i not just buy the "spray nozzles" and attach them to a normal pipe attached to a normal pump?
> it seems like such a simply idea, thought id try it before i spent all that money on the system.


I have one on my pdf set up and its very good. The nozzles need quit high pressure to produce the fine mist. The unit it self is a bit noisy.

you can see it attached to the top of there viv I did change the pipe that was supplied as it was to soft and the joints did not hold under the pressure


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

yeh i thought it was. im only really planning on it being on for couple times a day. does it use its own water or can i hook it up to pump from my resivor under the false bottom?


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

crazysnakedude said:


> yeh i thought it was. im only really planning on it being on for couple times a day. does it use its own water or can i hook it up to pump from my resivor under the false bottom?


It does come with a strainer so you can use the water from the reservoir but I found the tannins form the water stained every thing, so I just use bottled water and once a week drain down the water level from my external filter inlet. This also helps keep the water quality up.


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

are ok, cheers, im only having an internal filter but i guess i could just syphon it out instead


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

crazysnakedude said:


> are ok, cheers, im only having an internal filter but i guess i could just syphon it out instead


My system only comes on for 1 min, 3 times in a 24 hour cycle but the water going through the substrate stains the water you could siphon the water off once a week. I opted for the external filter as I do not have to disturb the viv as it is a eco system including live plants, frogs and tropical wood lice..... and it is easier to maintain the filter.


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

yeh this was my plan as wel but the external i bought isnt working, apparently i didnt have enough water for it too pump. what filter do u have?


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

crazysnakedude said:


> yeh this was my plan as wel but the external i bought isnt working, apparently i didnt have enough water for it too pump. what filter do u have?


I have an Ehiem eco pro 300 and a rena fillstar Xp2 both will work with water as shallow as 6cm. I wired the in let pip to the bottom of one of the legs on my false floor so it could not float to the surface and take in air.


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

i have a fluval 105 and it just refuses to do anything. makes a noise but doesnt pump water or air........just makes the noise. reckon its faulty?


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

crazysnakedude said:


> i have a fluval 105 and it just refuses to do anything. makes a noise but doesnt pump water or air........just makes the noise. reckon its faulty?


You need to prime it and make sure the inlet pipe and filter are full of water before you switch it on. Some are self priming but because of the extra length of hose on a frog set up I have found you need to prime them first......


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

yeh thats what i think, got my mate cuming from my aqauatics shop. justr want to get started, guna order the mist system today


----------



## Lee56 (Aug 27, 2009)

im definately going to get one of these at some point but ony just starting up at moment so not going to bother just yet too much money lol


----------

